# حصريا : (AWS D1.1 2008 (scanned



## gjaby (8 أغسطس 2009)

اليكم كود AWS D1.1 نسخة 2008 حصريا
هى مش النسخة الأصلية لكنها بوضوح ممتاز و مساحة 18 ميجا
أى خدمة يا رجالة ....

http://rapidshare.com/files/265020789/AWS_D1.1_2008.PDF.html


----------



## عبد النافع (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور ياهندسه ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (9 أغسطس 2009)

والله انت راااااااااااائع
الف شكر


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
نتمنى منك المزيد


----------

